# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  *BLINK* Is the program I have been using out of the UK.

## ERHALT1

We have been using BLINK for about 2 years now. it is very inexpensive. It is made by programmer in the UK.  It is very customizable, and easy to use.  My staff loves it.  It is web-based out of the UK.  Any questions PM me!

----------

